# Harry Quinn



## COB (Jul 26, 2018)

Thought that I would post some as-found pictures of my newly-acquired Harry Quinn bicycle. It is constructed of Reynolds 531 steel and is pretty light weight. I am guessing the bike to be a 77 model, judging by the patent 77 date on the Campagnolo rear derailleure and the "Q" serial number. I have never owned a Harry Quinn bicycle, in fact this is the first one I have ever seen. Are they unusual in the U.S. or have I just never paid any attention? I have been reading up on them and it seems that in the U.K. they have an interesting history. I just liked it and thought it was a cool bike!


----------



## juvela (Jul 26, 2018)

-----

Thanks for posting this fascinating new arrival.   

1977 dating, if accurate, would place it right at the time of the company's sale.

Many Quinn frames were famous for their short wheelbases.  This example appears fairly "normal."

Constructed with Prugnat lugset.

The Shimano 600/Weinmann concave wheels are likely the machine's second set.  One would have expected it to depart works wearing tubs.  However, judging by the corrosion on the spokes they were probably fitted shortly after purchase. 

Chainstay stop ferrule incorrect.  Should be Campag nr. 620.

Look forward to viewing additional imagery after you have had an opportunity to give it a bit of a redd up.  

-----


----------



## COB (Jul 26, 2018)

Thank you for the information!


----------



## non-fixie (Aug 7, 2018)

Very nice! That should clean up really beautifully. I shall join the queue for the additional imagery.


----------



## Dolanarc (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm jumping in here a little late,
Your bike does look very 1977 Quinn,     using the Q number sequence on the bottom bracket,
Check it out on this site,  http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Harry_Quinn/HQuinn_registry.htm

I knew Harry very well from the mid 70's thru 80's.   He helped many a poor bike racer with frames and equipment,
Fantastic man,     cheers


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 22, 2019)

Dolanarc said:


> I'm jumping in here a little late,
> Your bike does look very 1977 Quinn,     using the Q number sequence on the bottom bracket,
> Check it out on this site,  http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Harry_Quinn/HQuinn_registry.htm
> 
> ...




Sounds like he was great man!  Did you keep any of the early brochures? 

I started looking for a Harry Quinn track bike around 1981.  I still have my Harry Quinn brochure/catalogue from over 25 yrs ago when I inquired about a track frame.

That's Gordon Singleton as your icon on his Harry Quinn ( late 70's? ).  He still has that bike as I'm in contact with him all the time.  He needs a few parts to complete it and then wants to display it in his office .


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 22, 2019)

nice ephemera


----------



## Dolanarc (Jan 29, 2019)

Nice there Bill,

Yes, I still have the HQ in the photo. That's me winning the 1979 Pan American Gold in Puerto Rico.
And yes,  I do have all the equipment to put it back together original.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 30, 2019)

Dolanarc said:


> Nice there Bill,
> 
> Yes, I still have the HQ in the photo. That's me winning the 1979 Pan American Gold in Puerto Rico.
> And yes,  I do have all the equipment to put it back together original.




Dolanarc ........ you're in disguise Gordan!!!! Didn't know that was you - ha! I'll give you a call.
Cheers


----------



## Dolanarc (Oct 20, 2020)

Resurrecting an old thread here,   

I've restored an HQ bike that Harry gave me in 1976. That was after British National road champion Kevin Apter had won many big races on it.

Hope you all like it.


----------



## Littlefish (Sep 6, 2022)

Dolanarc said:


> Nice there Bill,
> 
> Yes, I still have the HQ in the photo. That's me winning the 1979 Pan American Gold in Puerto Rico.
> And yes,  I do have all the equipment to put it back together original.



Hello - new member here, just came across this thread as I've bought another Harry Quinn and am researching its history. I see from the Classic Rendezvous website that your HQ is no 3453 - well, mine is 3452, presumably completed the day before yours. 21.5in frame, road spec with half chrome forks and rear end, wrapover seat stays, Prugnat lugs etc, all very nice but horribly neglected. Spent all yesterday evening stripping and cleaning it, and I'm still only half-way through, but under all the dirt the paint's not bad. I'll post some pictures when it's all clean and shiny.


----------



## COB (Sep 6, 2022)

That is cool! Can't wait to see your progress!


----------

